# Office 365 >  >  Compatibility Excel 365 vs 2010

## rpinxt

We have a workbook in which we work with several colleagues (sharing is off).
Now we will be migrating to office 365.
I already am on office 365.

The file was made by me in excel 2010 and I work most with it now also in excel 365.
It is a macro workbook.

The problem we now have is that when a colleague works in the workbook and tries to save they all get the similar error message :
"Errors were detected while saving......Microsoft excel may be able to save the file......etc".

Looked around on internet and already tried a few things with trust center settings but no luck.
Maybe someone of you had the same issue or just know what is going on and how to fix it?
Thanks.

----------


## rpinxt

lot of views but apparently nobody encoutered similar things?
Too bad.

----------

